# PlayOn Issues on HR24



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

hey I was wondering if anyone else is having issues with PlayOn. It worked fine for me before and now it always freezes 15 seconds after beginning to play a video/music (pandora). The only box having issues is the HR24 my other 2 boxes are fine R22 and HR21..

my boxes are all connected through DECA


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Same issue was reported with TVersity with f/w 0x040D and up.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I've been having this issue also. Not sure when it started because I use Playon infrequently. I tried to play some Youtube videos, and they all hang about 20-30 seconds into the playback. I also tried playing an AVI movie file. It didn't hang, but it began stuttering severely about 60 seconds into the file.

FWIW, I have MRV with DECA. The DECA is connected to a gigabit switch which is hardwired to my gigabit router with about 75 feet of CAT5E.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

IMHO, I'd give up on Media Share. It's been beta for 25 years (yes, I'm hyping the number), and gets little support from D*.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

scb2k said:


> hey I was wondering if anyone else is having issues with PlayOn. It worked fine for me before and now it always freezes 15 seconds after beginning to play a video/music (pandora). The only box having issues is the HR24 my other 2 boxes are fine R22 and HR21..
> 
> my boxes are all connected through DECA


I just installed PlayOn yesterday and everything seems to work great, including Pandora. One thing is that if I have an .avi file on my PC, I can only play it from the start on PlayOn when I watch it on the HDTV downstairs. No fast forward?

I really like the software. Suggest you re-install it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

What model of HR24 do you have, mine are the -500's and a software 'upgrade' awhile back broke MediaShare big time on them? My HR22/HR23 and H21 ae fine with it, just the HR24-500 is broke.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

RAD said:


> What model of HR24 do you have, mine are the -500's and a software 'upgrade' awhile back broke MediaShare big time on them? My HR22/HR23 and H21 ae fine with it, just the HR24-500 is broke.


I have an HR24-100. I would agree that MediaShare in general is worthless, but it really interfaces great with PlayOn.tv, at least for me.

I like that I can play .avi files and Netflix, Pandora, etc. from my computer on my downstairs TV, without buying a ROKU or Blu-ray DVD Player.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mitchflorida said:


> I have an HR24-100.


I kind of expect that they work since the -100 and -200 use a different chipset then the -500's.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> What model of HR24 do you have, mine are the -500's and a software 'upgrade' awhile back broke MediaShare big time on them? My HR22/HR23 and H21 ae fine with it, just the HR24-500 is broke.


same here: HR24-500

:nono2::nono2:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My 24-500 is a no go as well........... :eek2:


----------



## The Spud (Jul 14, 2002)

My HR21 and HR23 have been unable to see Playon for a few days now. I haven't tried to troubleshoot since Playon shows up fine on my Blu-ray player.


----------

